# Changing Foods or dropping a feeding?



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout is 12 wks old (almost 13). He is scrawny, but not underweight according to our vet. The last week or so he seems fairly uninterested in his food. He doesn't eat it right away and we don't want to get into the habit of just leaving his food out all day long. We leave his food down for about an hour and then take it. 

He generally eats his "lunch" and "supper" alright, but totally disregards "breakfast"

So now I'm not sure what to do. Do we cut out a feeding? I'm wondering if we should change his food because we were at my parents yesterday and he scarfed down a 1 1/2 cups of my parents adult V's food.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

How much are you feeding him at each meal?

Also at that age, I don't think you need to worry about the puppy starving himself. However if he gets new food by turning his nose up at the old stuff, he may learn how to get variety in his diet


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They are picky. Read other posts. Use an additive, anything; sometimes just a bit of water works. I have been switching up the food regularly and something different usually works. I really like the nutritional supplements, they work great. Makes a gravy and add nutritional value. What more can you ask for? I have had no issues with switching food and would do so once the pup is comfortable in his new home. Don't forget, those vaccinations will take the need to eat right out of a dog!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Kobi said:


> How much are you feeding him at each meal?


He gets 1 cup usually, if he seems like he wants more after he's finished that he gets it, but lately he hasn't been finishing what we are giving him.

Figures we just bought him a new bag of food last week, and have barely used any of it


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I remember those days 
try a little bit of peanut butter, some cheese or even the some of his faourite treats. we used to take the powder from teh bottom of his treat bag and sprinkle some of that in his food.
good luck.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

SandraDee said:


> Kobi said:
> 
> 
> > How much are you feeding him at each meal?
> ...


You can send the extra food my way  Kobi's mealtime lasts about 3 minutes. I think it's time to start giving him a bit more (not that it'd take much longer)


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah is not a big breakfast eater, either. I read somewhere (the books have all start running together) that dogs like to work for their meals and a walk before breakfast will encourage better eating. After the normal ritual of get up, go out, turn her nose up at breakfast, get ready to go to work, go out again, a consistent walk is sort of a moving target for us. However, those days that we manage it, she will go back and eat the food that is still down - that may not be all of her breakfast, but enough of it that the leftovers just sort of 'top-off' lunch.

I have found that she almost always eats better if she has pooped during the last 'Outside' before a meal.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin (16wks) is no big on eating either. We have made 2 food changes, and that has not made much of a difference; however, I do mix about 1-2 tablespoons of high quality canned food with each feeding. Just enough to touch all the kibble. This works best for us. We are down to 2 feedings a day. The 3 meals a day never worked for us. I stressed about it briefly, but I can not make the dog eat. She seems content to have a "brunch" meal & an evening meal. 1 1/2 cups per feeding. I have quit reading too much in this area, because Pumpkin is growing well on our current schedule & choice of food. I think puppies are somewhat like kids--as long as there are no medical issues--they find a way to meet their needs &/or let you know what they are.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't do a walk before breakfast most days because of the kids and getting ready for school and all the jazz.

I'm going to try mixing in a bit of peanut butter because he goes nuts for that.

I've been trying to think of him in terms of how I thought with my kids when they were little. Both my kids were scrawny too and they are totally fine (I guess we are just a family of scrawns). So I'm going that route with the dog. It just sort of had me wondering because all the V's I have had in my life were usually fatties.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Pacer is 7.5 mths and is sometimes totally uninterested in his food. We have noticed though if he is going through a growth spurt he will gobble it up no problem. The other times, we just add water to it. It is almost like it is too dry for his mouth or something crazy like that! He thinks he is getting a really special treat just because his food has water on it and is now moist. Whatever works, right?


----------



## Ambers Mom (Feb 9, 2010)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this with their V's but Amber will let her food sit all day until I sit down to eat and then whe will usually go attack her bowl and it will be empty in a few minutes, I don't think it is a protection thing, I thik it just triggers her instincts and she will eat when I eat.....anyone else have this same experience? i think it is funny....


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like Amber is no dope. She sees if she will get some from your plate first and then if not, guess if I'm hungry I gotta eat my own. ;D


----------



## Ambers Mom (Feb 9, 2010)

She just did it again, I put Ambers food out about 2 hours ago, and she didn't even move....I just sat down at the table to eat and she ran over to her bown and she is already finished and laying down again.......(I'm still eating).


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure that is good. If Copper did that with me, I would be getting fat trying to fatten him up! ;D


----------

